# Pictures of Fernando in the rain, in the kitchen and my birthday cake (pic heavy)



## Candy (Dec 19, 2010)

Every morning we open up Fernando's doghouse and after a while we will find him out in our yard eating. Well it's been raining here for a few days now and it hasn't stopped him at all. He still goes out and stands there in the rain eating. This morning though it was raining pretty hard so I picked him up and brought him back to his heated doghouse and had my son take out some lettuce for him. He sat inside the doghouse on his pig blanket and ate his lettuce. I'm in love with this tortoise, he is about the cutest I've seen (not counting Dale, Ruby and Eddie  ). What a personality Desert Tortoises have, they are too cute. 






















A couple of weeks ago we brought Fernando in our house because it was raining then too and I figured he needed some company. He roamed around the kitchen for a while and then found his hiding spot.











I had a birthday not too long ago and my son and his girlfriend made me this tortoise cake. Too adorable.






Notice the little dandelion by it's mouth.






They put a little crack in the shell just like Fernando has.






The cake was so good.






And last but not least one of our pug Spencer after the boys got a hold of the Christmas stuff.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 19, 2010)

Your cake-maker is very talented.


----------



## abra (Dec 19, 2010)

Awwww, what a cute tort and Pug  Cool cake I gotta make that next year ahah!


----------



## terryo (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh Candy...I'm speechless!! You have an amazing family, and what a great son to go through all that to make that wonderful cake. Wow!! You should have sent a picture to Good Housekeeping before you ate it. It would have been on the cover. And Fernando....what can I say. I am in love with that tort too....I wish....
I hope you had a wonderful, happy, birthday.


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Dec 19, 2010)

That is an awesome cake. Im so use to my little CDT's...Fernando looks like Godzilla! Happy Birthday Candy!


----------



## coreyc (Dec 19, 2010)

That's great what an AWESOME cake


----------



## Isa (Dec 19, 2010)

Awww Candy! 
Fernando is so gorgeous, I am sure he has an amazing personality (as Dale, Ruby and Eddie of course  ). You son and his girlfriend form a beautiful couple, you must be so proud! And WOWWW the cake is amazingggg and it looks delicious too ! Spencer is a real cutie with Santas hat  lol I love pugs!


----------



## Angi (Dec 19, 2010)

Very cool pics. Love the cake!


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 20, 2010)

Great pics! Fernando is adorable  He is lucky to have found his forever home with you!
That cake is amazing!
Spencer is adorable  There is no way my dogs would wear a Santa hat for a picture


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 20, 2010)

How fun is that cake! They did a great job!! Fernando is one handsome dude, seems like alot of the torties on TFO love the rain! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Candy (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Yes I was thrilled with the time that was spent to make the cake since they said they had to watch the program "Cake Boss" to be able to do it. I thought that was very sweet of both of them. Fernando's been going out in the rain everyday this week. I have to go and get him and bring him back to his enclosure because he gets so far out in the yard that I'm not sure if he knows how to get back to his doghouse or not.  After I put him inside yesterday he went back out later on and I didn't know that. I found him hiding under a chair in the rain.  He's a trooper that's for sure.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 24, 2010)

What an awesome cake and even more awesome son and gf to go to the trouble!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 24, 2010)

Cool cake.


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 24, 2010)

CANDY a Christmasbaby huh ? ,,,,, Now the name makes since ...

Very cool cake ..... Happy Belated B day ......

Your DT is not in hibernation now ? ...... 
JD~


----------



## Candy (Dec 24, 2010)

Actually I'm a Scorpio JD (November 21st).  My name was given to me by my father who was standing in the lobby waiting for me to be born and there he saw a Candy machine, hence the name, Candy.  I love it myself.  No I'm not hibernating Fernando this year. I have a doghouse outside with a pig blanket and a heat emitter in it. He stays all nice and warm in there and comes out just like your Redfoots in the day to eat. So far so good. 

Thanks all of you I will pass on the compliments about the cake to my son and Miranda his girlfriend.


----------



## tortoises101 (Dec 25, 2010)

What's that tort doing in the plate???







Ohhhhhhhh...nevermind. 

Merry Xmas!


----------

